# Happy Holidays!



## Dan.S.314 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thought the season needed a little thread of its own...
Happy Holidays! Want to wish everyone a fun and enjoyable holiday season, I have my fingers crossed for some nice turning tools and burls!
:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## hardtwist (Dec 21, 2012)

I don't do the happy holidays thing, but do want to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas, and may your stockings all be filled with burls and curls!


----------



## drycreek (Dec 21, 2012)

I agree Merry Christmas everyone a few days ahead of time.


----------



## Kenbo (Dec 22, 2012)

Believe it or not, we do celebrate Christmas in the great white north. So from me and my family here in Canada, I would like to wish everyone a Merry Christmas. I hope the jolly, chubby old man is good to you. (and no, I don't mean Kevin ) Merry Christmas everyone!!!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 22, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all- May all your stockings be full.


----------



## healeydays (Dec 22, 2012)

This is a time to treasure the ones you love and their company and have a glass of eggnog, a slice of that fruitcake and use the leftover fruitcake for some turning project...

Happy Holidays to all no matter which holiday is being celebrated by your friends and family.

Mike & Tami Brouillette


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 22, 2012)

Merry Christmas to all the fine members at the wood barter and their families and friends.


----------



## Vern Tator (Dec 23, 2012)

Merry Christmas one and all. When I look at pictures of Santa, the size of him makes me think of most of the turners I know, maybe he is a turner also.


----------



## BarbS (Dec 24, 2012)

Family arriving this afternoon, lots of cooking to do this morning. I hope all my WoodBarter buddies are going to have a wonderful holiday season. I'm excited about our two-year old arriving to see Grandma's house all decked out, so I've hung some jingle bells and tree ornaments just within her reach to fondle. If it weren't for the little kids, I doubt I'd decorate much at all! Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas fellow Wood Bartians! May the Joy of the season be with you and your family.


----------

